# Most treasured DVDs (and videos)



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Hmmm..... what do you consider your most treasured DVDs (or for that fact, video tapes) in your collection?

On the DVD side, they are:

1. _Independence Day_ - This two DVD-set, besides being out of print (OOP), has the autographs of the two special effects people on the cover. AFAIK, only about a dozen of these DVDs exist, and they were a giveaway at another DVD site.

2. _Spirit Of Wonder-Miss China's Ring_ - This was a limited run by AnimEigo. Another out-of-print DVD, only a few thousand were produced, and AnimEigo has since lost the video rights.

VHS side:

1. _Dilbert: Pilot Episode_ - This was a screener tape that was sent out to UPN affiliates about a month prior to the show premiering. It's a work-in-progress tape.

2. _Mystery Science Theater 3000: The Movie_ - Autographed and personalized by Trace Beaulieu, who was Dr. Clayton Forester and the voice of Crow T. Robot. I also own the DVD of the movie (one of the first in my collection) which is now OOP.

3. _Star Trek: The Motion Picture_ - Autographed by Stephen Collins on June 7, 1998.


----------



## Unthinkable (Sep 13, 2002)

On the DVD side:

1) Run Lola Run
2) The Crow
3) Saving Private Ryan
4) The Thin Red Line
5) Heat
6) Life As A House
7) American Beauty
8) Men Of Honor
9) Remember The Titans
10) Gladiator
11) Braveheart
12) Ronin
13) T2: Ultimate Edition
14) The Shawshank Redemption
15) The Green Mile
16) Sling Blade


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Spirit Of Wonder-Miss China's Ring - $29.95 on dvd or $4.95 for vhs plus shipping at half.com


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My most treasured DVD was Crimson Tide. After watching Beauty and the Beast and the special features, it is now the one. 

I also have Pocahontas that my brother got for me in Korea, so it has a Korean and English track. All of the menus are written in Korean, so my daughter thinks it is the absolute coolest.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lee635 _
> *Spirit Of Wonder-Miss China's Ring - $29.95 on dvd or $4.95 for vhs plus shipping at half.com *


That's more than what I paid for it from Animeigo.

Animeigo has basically lost the rights to this film, so it was a limited run. Half.com is someone else selling the DVD.

You should see the prices at Amazon marketplace for DVDs such as MST3K: The Movie, This Island Earth, Fahrenheit 451, and Quantum Leap: Pilot Movie. Due to a dispute with Universal, who owns the films, and Image Entertainment, who obtained the license to release those films for a limited time on DVD, those films have been OOP for at least two years now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Mine are Die Hard- The Five Star Collectors Edition and We Were Soldiars. That will change as if I can ever find it for an affirtable price (less the $50, which seems to be the going rate on Ebay), I'm going to get Robocop - Criterion Collection, which includes the X rated scences that had be cut out.


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

I just wanted to point out that if someone was interested, they can find a copy for sale.



> _Originally posted by Z'Loth _
> *
> 
> That's more than what I paid for it from Animeigo.
> ...


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lee635 _
> *I just wanted to point out that if someone was interested, they can find a copy for sale.*


Possibly. I do loan out my DVDs to good friends, but they have to be easily replacable. _Spirit Of Wonder: Miss China's Ring_ and some other DVDs in my collection are not easily replacable. Another DVD that I have is the first DVD from "Total Movie" magazine. That DVD has the Star Wars spoof TROOPS. That is one of the most sought-after DVDs, and again, one of the rarest.

E-bay and half.com do not qualify as easily replacable.  However, I found two copies of the 2-disc Abyss at a local Best Buy, which will end up being Christmas presents. That DVD set is, once again, OOP, and replaced with one-disc editions.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

my most treasured DVD is coming out december 17-and i've already pre ordered it!!!!!

it's called "champagne for caeser"-stars ronald colman, celeste holm, and vincent price-and is one of the two funniest films i have ever seen(the other being" toast of the town" with cary grant, jean arthur, and-yes0ronald colman)...


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

this won't be treasured in that sense, but sometime this year i'll get the "billy jack" boxed set on DVD with tom laughlin commentary-this is more "guilty pleasure" status...lol


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Add just add my original Star Wars, Empire Strikes Back and Return of the Jedi on Laser Disc, before Lucas changed them...


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

The Tigger Movie, Megiddo, and Stuart Little


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

I have 2 sets of the Star Wars orginal 3 in widescreen (LD) one without the updates, one with the updates. I hope that when they finally get out to DVD that they offer the choice of getting the original version.


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mike123abc _
> *I have 2 sets of the Star Wars orginal 3 in widescreen (LD) one without the updates, one with the updates. I hope that when they finally get out to DVD that they offer the choice of getting the original version. *


Unfortunately Lucas has already said that the "original" will never be on DVD, only the Special Edition. So hold onto those LD versions since they and the VHS are all that remain of the better version of Star Wars...


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Hmm I guess I will have to transfer my originals to DVD then. LDs have a definite shelf life, they suffer from oxidation of the reflective layer. The DVD-R blanks I use have a 100 year shelf life.


----------

